# My Guitar Model - Dimebag Dean From Hell



## Sebastian

This is a 28cm/11inches custom Mini Guitar - "Dean From Hell" Dimebag Darrell (Pantera,Damageplan)
Every part is handmade and there are real strings, it took me *80 hours* to build and paint it.

Based on pictures and videos of Dime's most famous guitar - the Dean From Hell!






full front





full back





floyd and knobs










Real strings





















Headstock

















This is NOT a cheap factory made "mini guitar" that looks "plastic" and completely not realistic.
video: 


If you would be interested in a guitar like that please send me a message 

Thank You


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Holy shit!! Thats amazing!!

Do you do this as a hobby? Do you sell these?


----------



## ralphy1976

you should work for Dean man!!!


----------



## Blake1970

That's amazing!


----------



## Goatchrist

Wow! I like this kind of art.
Keep it up!


----------



## cwhitey2

ralphy1976 said:


> you should work for Dean man!!!








That is some amazing work


----------



## Sebastian

Thank You for all the comments 



leftyguitarjoe said:


> Holy shit!! Thats amazing!!
> 
> Do you do this as a hobby? Do you sell these?



Both, but I also try to start selling mini guitars, such as this Dean, and also smaller ones http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/122671-custom-mini-guitars.html

of course prices vary depending on what you want 


Thanks


----------



## ShadyDavey

That Sir, is bad-ass


----------



## s_the_fallen

Very cool man!


----------



## Sebastian

Thank You  I really appreciate the comments


----------



## josh pelican

Can it djent?


----------



## Sebastian

josh pelican said:


> Can it djent?



not really ...


----------



## TXDeathMetal

That is sick! nice work!


----------



## ivancic1al

Impressive man, very well done.


----------



## Sebastian

Thank You Very Much for the comments


----------



## Serialkillinit

Nice work iv'e been looking to see if anyone else has made such a detailed replica, yours is the best i could find. I recently broke my leg and had some spare time and decided to make a replica of my own. made mine 1/3 scale, ended up being 15 inches point to point. Used 10 pound test fishing line for the strings so i could make the floyd and locking nut functional.


----------



## Sebastian

^That is awesome!

Later I've also started using fishing lines for strings


----------



## Serialkillinit

thanks digging those new ones too.


----------



## Serialkillinit

btw what kind of matireal do you make you bridges tuners ect out of?

i made all metal parts out of aluminum, plastic parts are plastic and all the screws were from an rc helicopter


----------

